# [KVM] LA UNMETERED OFFER + ASIA / EUROPE / LATIN AMERICA Optimized Servers SPECIALS @ 30% less 4LIFE



## Increhost (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi there, Welcome to *INCREHOST* !! thank you for stopping by !!

 

*- Get to Know Us -* [ www.increhost.com ]

 

* Funded and runned by Geeks, we REALLY enjoy what we do !!

* We have been online officially since 2005 (check our WHOIS).

* Based in Montevideo / Uruguay (South America) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uruguay).

* Tech and Sales Support in *English / Spanish / Portuguese*.

* You can Reach Us by Email, Chat, Phone or just Visit Us @ the Office!! 

* (http://increhost.com/en/contact-us.html).

 

*- Where are our Servers -*

 

* Montevideo / Uruguay (very soon)

* Frankfurt / Germany

* Los Angeles / USA

* Miami / USA

 

*- ★NEW★ LA Server INCREDIBLE OFFER [China/Indonesia/Malasya/India Optimized] -*

 

¡¡¡ KVM HDD (RAID10 Dedicated Space) *UNMETERED* VPS !!!

 

*[VPS] ★NEW★ KVM HDD Basic @ QuadraNet LA / California [uSA]*

---------------------------------------------------------

Technology: KVM Virtualization

RAM Amount: *4 GB* (4096 MegaBytes)

Server CPU: Intel Xeon (*4 Cores*)

Hard Disk Space: *40 GB* (Full HDD RAID10) [*Dedicated Space*]

Monthly Transfer: *UNMETERED*

 

**** Instant Activation !! ****

 

=> Only *USD 19.99 /mo* (Just for very FEW Days) !!

 

** Direct Order Link: https://www.increhost.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=45*

 

*- What are the SPECIALS -*

¡¡¡ Full SSD & HDD Powered Virtual Private Servers !!!

 

*- LATIN AMERICA SUPER SPEED - MIAMI OFFER **[Optimizado para toda América Central y del Sur]** -*

 

*[VPS] - KVM 100% SSD Basic @ CoreSite Miami / Florida [uSA*]

---------------------------------------------------------

Technology: KVM Virtualization

RAM Amount: 2 GB (2048 MegaBytes)

Server CPU: Intel Xeon E5 (2 Cores)

Hard Disk Space: 7 GB (100% SSD RAID10) [*Dedicated Space*]

Monthly Transfer: 1 TB (TeraBytes)

 

**** Instant Activation !! ****

 

=> Only *USD 7 /mo* 

 

** Direct Order Link: https://www.increhost.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=48*
 

*- ASIA - SUPER SPEED LOS ANGELES OFFER **-*

 

*[VPS] - KVM HDD Starter @ QuadraNet LA / California [uSA]*

---------------------------------------------------------

Technology: KVM Virtualization

RAM Amount: 2 GB (2048 MegaBytes)

Server CPU: Intel Xeon (2 Cores)

Hard Disk Space: 20 GB (Full HDD RAID10) [*Dedicated Space*]

Monthly Transfer: 1 TB (TeraBytes)

 

**** Instant Activation !! ****

 

=> Only *USD 7 /mo* 

 

** Direct Order Link: https://www.increhost.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=46*

 

*- EUROPE - SUPER SPEED FRANKFURT OFFER [ EXTREME SPEED ] -*

 

*[VPS] - KVM HDD Starter @ Accelerated Frankfurt / [Germany]*

---------------------------------------------------------

Technology: KVM Virtualization

RAM Amount: 2 GB (2048 MegaBytes)

Server CPU: Intel i7 (2 Cores)

Hard Disk Space: 20 GB (HDD RAID10) [*Dedicated Space*]

Monthly Transfer: 1 TB (TeraBytes)

 

**** Instant Activation !! ****

 

=> Only *USD 7 /mo* 

 

** Direct Order Link: https://www.increhost.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=47*

 

*- Servers Addons -*

 

* Windows 2008 R2 Standard - USD 30 /mo

* Windows 2012 Standard - USD 30 /mo

* Extra Single IPv4 - USD 1.25 /mo (with Justification)

* /29 IPv4 subnet (5 Usable) - USD 7 /mo (with Justification)

* /28 IPv4 subnet (13 Usable) - USD 14 /mo (with Justification)

* /27 IPv4 subnet (29 Usable) - USD 24 /mo (with Justification)

* Extra IPv6 Available on Request - for Free (with Justification)

* cPanel VPS Optimized License - USD 20 /mo

 

*- What comes with Every VPS -*

 

* 1 Dedicated IPv4 Address.

* 1 Dedicated IPv6 Address.

* SolusVM VPS Panel (Reboot, Reinstall, Manage your server using a Web Dashboard).

* Reverse DNS Available (upon request).

* Multiple OS Choices (Debian, Ubuntu, CentOS, etc).

* Bandwidth, RAM & CPU Graph Monitoring (provided by SolusVM Dashboard).

 

*- Network Looking Glass -*

 

* Please check Server Latency and Download Speeds:

 

* Miami [uS] http://miami.lg.increhost.com/

* Los Angeles [uS] http://la.lg.increhost.com/

* Frankfurt [DE] http://frankfurt.lg.increhost.com/

 

*- Datacenter & Location Specs -*

 

* Our Miami Servers are currently Located in CoreSite's Datacenter 

(http://www.coresite.com/miami-data-center.php).

 

We have specially choosed this location due to the extremely fast connection

to Latin America, despite the Datancenter's already known Reputation & Capabilities.

 

* Our Los Angeles Servers are currently located in QuadraNet Datacenter

(http://quadranet.com/company/los-angeles/)

 

We choose this location as it allow us to have a great latency plus a very

good bandwidth + traffic posibilities.

 

* Our Europe Servers are currently Located in Accelerated's Datacenter (http://www.accelerated.de/en/).

 

We choose this Datacenter due to a very good European connectivity, very nice technical support, and pretty good network stability & speed.

 

*- FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) -*


Q: Can I merge plans? 

A: Just email us with  your merge need and we will tell you if it is possible (on most cases it is  !!)

 


Q: Are Services Managed, what support do you provide?

A: This services are semi-managed. We provide network and hardware support, and help you with you

need to configure stuff (we like to help a lot, but probably won't do it for you, though).

 

Q: Do you have a test IP?

A: Yes, just check Our LookingGlass Section on top ^.

 

Q: Can I upgrade or downgrade my VPS at any time?

A: Yes, this is easily done via our Clients Portal.

 

Q: I've paid for my VPS, when will it be set up?

A: All VPS plans are Activated almost Instantly.

 

*- Do you have Further Questions ? -*

 

Please, do not hesitate in communicating with us by E-mail, Chat, Phone or just Visit Us @ 

our Office!! http://increhost.com/en/contact-us.html

 

It is OK also to Send Us private messages =) 

 

*HAVE A GREAT DAY !!*


----------

